# Driver  contoladores para motor cd y de pasos



## sole07 (May 28, 2008)

hola... necesito ayuda.. tengo que hacer un proyecto en mi escuela el cual consiste en hacer que un motor de cd y una a pasos cambie su  velocidad y el sentido de giro .. estos movimientos deberan ser controlados por un programa de lenguaje c   y atraves de puerto paralelo ... por lo tanto necesitare 4 (creo) diferentes controladores(drivers,etc) para poder hacer esto  y pues eso es en lo que espero que me ayuden..en encontrar esos drivers..pues no eh encontrado o no eh sabido buscar pro seguire buscando haber  si al fin ...... 

 cualquier ayuda bienvenida sea.. y muchas gracias..


----------



## PICMIND (May 29, 2008)

Hola sole07 para controlar la elocidad y sentido de giro del motor de cd puedes utilizar el L297 o el L298 dependiendo de la corriente que consuma.

Para controlar el motor de pasos utilizas el uln2803.

No necesitas 4 drivers solo dos, uno para cada motor. El sentido de giro del motor del CD lo controlas con el puente H (L297 o L298), y la velocidad la controlas mediante PWM o algo similar.

El sentido de giro del motor de pasos lo controlas con la secuencia de pasos adecuada y la velocidad con el tiempo entre un paso y otro.

Espero que la información te sirve y mucha suerte con ese proyecto.


----------



## Dai (May 4, 2011)

¿Cómo sería el control de la velocidad con el tiempo entre los pulsos?


----------

